# **cooterville mud rides labor weekend ride video**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

The park was in perfect shape this past weekend. This place keeps getting better everytime we go.


----------



## rockingtrig (Jul 5, 2012)

**** that looks like alot of fun!!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i think your vids are probably my favorite atv vids on youtube lately, lol keep them going bud.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Can't watch it on mobile. I will see if my wife will run home and get my laptop for me.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i think you gotta open it in a web browser on desktop settings, it should allow you to watch it that way..


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah gumby open a web browser page and go to youtube that way. Once there change the mobile settings over to Desktop and it will let you watch it then.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang, I had a good time riding Crosby on saturday, BUT....I definitely missed out! Great vid like always SMJ.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Dang, I had a good time riding Crosby on saturday, BUT....I definitely missed out! Great vid like always SMJ.


Did you ride the old side? we were at dso Saturday really had blast with the rain we got it was nice and muddy.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Did you ride the old side? we were at dso Saturday really had blast with the rain we got it was nice and muddy.


You know it...dso aint my cup of tea. But yeah the rain made all the trails nice n sloppy

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Great video guys, I will seey what I have on my camera and try and get it put up. I don't think I got much though since I left so early. Again thanks for all the help while I was out there.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great Vid!! Wheres this place at? May have to make a trip to ride it


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Cooterville Mud Rides is about 17 miles south of Delhi, LA and around 14 mile north of Crowville, LA. Kinda hidden out in the middle of nowhere but an excellent park. I recommend it to everyone. You can find them on facebook under Cooterville Mud Rides and they also have a website www.cootervillemudrides.com


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

May have to just load up camper and wheelers one weekend and head over.. Wanting to go to different places and ride.. Not too far of a drive from Alabama either. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome video!


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

great video as always!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Mudder02 said:


> May have to just load up camper and wheelers one weekend and head over.. Wanting to go to different places and ride.. Not too far of a drive from Alabama either. Thanks


You want regret if yall go. Its an awesome park and the ppl that run it are great! This place keeps getting better and better every time we go.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> awesome video!


Thanks man!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I originally was not going to upload this video but I decided to go ahead with it. This is the only video that I ended up with on my camera. It is the entrance to "The Eliminator". The reason I was not going to upload is because I believe my heart attack began in this hole. Towards the end when I told Logan that "Yeah, I wanted help," I could hardly breathe. Chest was starting to hurt a bit and I just couldn't figure out why. I thought I was just way bad out of breath. Quick lesson to take with you in all of this, listen to your body. If something does not seem right get checked out. The biggest mistake I made was leaving that day. If I had stayed at the park then someone else could have called 911 and the ambulance might have found me sooner. Instead I chose to leave and seeing as how I was travelling by myself I ended up calling 911 myself and couldn't talk good enough to explain where I was, so I ended up relying on them to track my cell phone signal and it took forever for them to find me. Since it took so long for the ambulance to find me it took way too long to get me to the cardiologist, leaving me with severe damage to my heart for the rest of my life. Sorry for the long winded rant but this has become a little personal with me.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Good post for all to read. Great advice. Just glad you are still with us. It could have ended worse. Do everything the doc's tell you. Don't skip anything and you can build back that heart muscle to almost new. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mr.Scruffy said:


> Good post for all to read. Great advice. Just glad you are still with us. It could have ended worse. Do everything the doc's tell you. Don't skip anything and you can build back that heart muscle to almost new. Good luck and God bless.


x2 bud and great vid.Have you ever seen anyone get threw that hole easily looks nasty


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with Scruffy man. Im glad your still here with us!


----------

